# walmart find



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

wow .. product placment :jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did it come with a coupon that said if this POS doesn't work, this coupon for 10% off on having one of our "Technicians" (Unlicensed) come overcharge you will?


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

lolol i don't know i was wondering Walmart ( waiting for child's prescription) cruising the isles .. and this caught my eye and i sad WTF no way so pic was taken .. it looks like they reinvented the plunger lolololol 


""ROTO ROOTER PLUNGER

(Item #37970)
4.5
Vortex plunging blows other plungers away! It's what the Roto-Rooter plumbers use. The oversized head with built-in dual suction seal and roaming vortex capture and release a powerful blast of air and water to quickly break up stubborn clogs. Also works for shower drains packed with hair and soap scum. Ergonomic dual-grip handle lets you apply great force. Rubber, plastic, 7"D x 20 1/2"H.
""


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They like to use the "Stubborn Clogs" line...

It must be in every ad they ever made...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Apparently the suits at RR don't care that they are hurting their 'technicians' with this product. Some little old blue haired senior might purchase this and then she won't call RR for a toilet stoppage.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Apparently the suits at RR don't care that they are hurting their 'technicians' with this product. Some little old blue haired senior might purchase this and then she won't call RR for a toilet stoppage.


Unless this vortex actually makes it worse.

Hmmmm?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> *Did it come with a coupon that said if this POS doesn't work, this coupon for 10% off on having one of our "Technicians" **(Unlicensed) come overcharge you will?*












....:laughing:...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> ....:laughing:...


They used to sell this crap at Wally Mart and the label had a coupon on the back of it...










It was a bleach based "Drain Opener."


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

the thing i find funny is the vortex gimmick... there is no way in hell that little thing is going to make a VORTEX OF CLOG DOOM i mean look at it


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I find that the trick to using a plunger is actually not to "plunge" but to pull or use the suction to loosen whatever is stuck in there.


----------

